# SKYRIM and Fallout 3 Conceptual Artist Adam Adamowicz Has Passed.



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yesterday the creative mind behind SKYRIM and Fallout 3, Adam Adamowicz fell in his battle with cancer. Mr. Adamowicz was the lead artist behind the entire artistic concept of the two modern day gaming masterpieces Fallout 3 and SKYRIM, giving those worlds life and personality. Everything from coin operated fallout shelters to dragons atop snowy peaks was first visualized and created in the mind of Adam Adamowicz.



 

 

 




In a quote from Vault Diary he stated, "Visualizing all of the aspects of a make believe world is quite an educational experience. On any given day I could be simultaneously learning about multiple topics, from motorcycle engines to 50's fashion design. It's kind of like writing and filming a National Geographic documentary film for an actual sci-fi world. For this job, I think the more you read on a wide variety of subjects, the better equipped you are to create depth and realism, especially for a fantasy setting. The fantastic that's grounded in real world elements and then elaborated and exaggerated upon, seem to work the best, and create a solid jumping off point. This often creates fertile ground for generating additional story elements that can influence costumes, machines, and even motives for the various personalities inhabiting a made up world.

Seeing Syd Mead lecture in SF was an incredibly profound lesson on design. During the Q&A I asked him how far he went on a design to make it technically believable. His advice was 'to design with the story in mind and stay consistent with it'. Hence I learned that the Sulacco from Aliens is essentially a massive gun in space with a big nuclear reactor at one end which beautifully fits the theme of space marines exploring a planet infested with deadly hostile aliens. That answer freed me obsessing over minutiae that diverges story-wise, and focus on the broad strokes that propel the story. The addition of ensuing consistent minutiae would give it richness."

The industry and the world has truly lost a great visionary and no matter what the next Fallout or Oblivion game will be, it will be a little less wonderful because of it.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 11, 2012)

He will be missed! Great artist.


----------



## Salsoolo (Feb 11, 2012)

rip^^^


----------



## Daimus (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP Adam Adamowicz


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 11, 2012)

Very unfortunate. He looked fairly young. I really wish that they would approve marijuana for cancer treatment. In most very limited trials it has proven highly effective


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2012)

Well they have in some states but afaik it is mainly only accepted that it can help with chemotherapy side effects at this point. But there is limited evidence that THC can actually prevent or hamper tumor growth itself. Needs more study which the DEA loves to prevent. 

RIP Adam. Way too young.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The industry and the world has truly lost a great visionary and no matter what the next Fallout or Oblivion game will be, it will be a little less wonderful because of it.



I can't say it any better, so I'm just quoting it.

RIP


----------



## Montalva (Feb 11, 2012)

Rip


----------



## Easo (Feb 11, 2012)

Rip :/


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2012)

Damn, so many people die of cancer. It's seriously not funny.


----------



## mtosev (Feb 11, 2012)

was he polish?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2012)

mtosev said:


> was he polish?



No he was American. Maybe descent. I don't know.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2012)

You forgot an s up there, TMM. 

Plenty of Polish names in America. Especially in my home town of Chicago, for the record, where the population of Poles is second only to Warsaw.



qubit said:


> Damn, so many people die of cancer. It's seriously not funny.



Sure seems that way. And yeah it's even "less funny" when they are so damn young.


----------



## mtosev (Feb 11, 2012)

you old was he? looks under 35.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2012)

mtosev said:


> you old was he? looks under 35.



I belive I read somewhere he was 43. Could be wrong.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 11, 2012)

His art was magnificent. He will be missed. R.I.P.


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 11, 2012)

His work is awesome. R.I.P.


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well they have in some states but afaik it is mainly only accepted that it can help with chemotherapy side effects at this point. But there is limited evidence that THC can actually prevent or hamper tumor growth itself. Needs more study which the DEA loves to prevent.
> 
> RIP Adam. Way too young.



Actually, there's more evidence that you think. Like this Harvard study that not only proves that it halts the growth of tumors, but actually reduced their size by 75%.

 If you simply google it, you can find all sorts of studies that have been done that have shown that marijuana is, in fact, a VERY viable treatment for cancer. The main reason that the pharmaceutical companies have lobbied against it is because it's a wild plant. They can't patent it, hence, they can't make a huge profit off of it. So they'd MUCH rather, sell you those nasty chemo drugs, then the other drugs you need to counteract some of the side effects and so on. It's all about money, it really has nothing to do with the health benefit for the people.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 11, 2012)

Very sad but at least he left his mark in the world.... RIP


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2012)

An incredible talent. The gaming community has lost a true visionary.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2012)

I spent hours crawling around the wilderness in Fallout 3. at least he will be free from arrow in the knee jokes....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2012)

BlackOmega said:


> Actually, there's more evidence that you think. Like this Harvard study that not only proves that it halts the growth of tumors, but actually reduced their size by 75%.
> 
> If you simply google it, you can find all sorts of studies that have been done that have shown that marijuana is, in fact, a VERY viable treatment for cancer. The main reason that the pharmaceutical companies have lobbied against it is because it's a wild plant. They can't patent it, hence, they can't make a huge profit off of it. So they'd MUCH rather, sell you those nasty chemo drugs, then the other drugs you need to counteract some of the side effects and so on. It's all about money, it really has nothing to do with the health benefit for the people.



Yes I admit to not actually reading as much on this as I should but I have seen plenty of posts and discussions on this on other forums and in various related subreddits and it seems the fact is that more study is needed to determine if and to what degree it's truly a viable preventative and inhibitive measure across the board as well as how to best utilize it for this purpose in actual treatment. 

In the meantime, I'll just cross my fingers and hope all those bong hits I do every day are actually doing something positive for my long term health.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I spent hours crawling around the wilderness in Fallout 3. at least he will be free from arrow in the knee jokes....



I doubt that. G-d has proven himself to be an epic troll. Ten to one Adamowicz makes it to the gates of heaven and St Peter is in a coin operated fallout shelter.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt that. G-d has proven himself to be an epic troll. Ten to one Adamowicz makes it to the gates of heaven and St Peter is in a coin operated fallout shelter.



And Jesus is there with a bow and arrow.


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I admit to not actually reading as much on this as I should but I have seen plenty of posts and discussions on this on other forums and in various related subreddits and it seems the fact is that more study is needed to determine if and to what degree it's truly a viable preventative and inhibitive measure across the board as well as how to best utilize it for this purpose in actual treatment.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll just cross my fingers and hope all those bong hits I do every day are actually doing something positive for my long term health.





 Yeah, they need to do some real in depth testing on it. 
   As a matter of fact, the University of Jamaica invented the drug Canasol for glaucoma treatment. This medicine is derived from the cannabis plant, however, it has had all of the psychoactive agents removed so the patients do not get high, and best of all --NO SIDE EFFECTS! However, it's illegal in the US because it's made from the marijuana plant. 

 But yet, they allow drugs to be made from the coca plant. The coca plant is the plant cocaine is made from. If you've ever been to the eye doctor and they've numbed your eye with drops; those drops are made from the coca plant. 

 Quite the double standard if you ask me.


----------



## horik (Feb 11, 2012)

I played both games and enjoyed his work, feel sorry for him. RIP.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 11, 2012)

Man, what is this cancer epidemy in US? Lately a lot of actors, VIPs, public persons, etc, are suffering from this terrible disease! What are you eating in that country?? Only irradiated food, mcdonalds and other craps??? Btw, RIP Adam.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 11, 2012)

A tribute to Adam Adamowicz, Skyrim concept art:










Fallout 3 concept art:


----------



## asusstriker (Feb 11, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt that. G-d has proven himself to be an epic troll.



Thats funny...you....of all people....calling someone else an epic troll 

Oh the hypocrisy of it all! :shadedshu


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP

Thanks for the entertainment.


----------



## iLLz (Feb 11, 2012)

May you Rest In Peace, Adam Adamowicz.  You will be missed.


----------



## Eva01Master (Feb 11, 2012)

asusstriker said:


> Thats funny...you....of all people....calling someone else an epic troll



It takes an epic troll to recognize another one XD. Now, on topic, we the gamers community have lost a very high caliber mind and we all grieve whether we played in his imaginary world or not, I extend my condolences to his loved ones and the people who survived him and have had lost an even more important person to them. R.I.P.


----------



## Saidrex (Feb 11, 2012)

R.I.P. 

Another great person lost...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 11, 2012)

RIP... Cancer... fuck it...


----------



## makwy2 (Feb 11, 2012)

Outside of all the medication/marijuana mumbo jumbo that this thread has become...

RIP Adam.  He will be remembered by the impact he made on countless others.


----------



## SaiZo (Feb 11, 2012)

R.i.p.


----------



## swaaye (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a shame the games don't look as awesome as his concept art.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 11, 2012)

rest in peace a true artist that hollywood movies and comics can only dream


----------



## GAR (Feb 12, 2012)

RIP man! you designed 2 of the best games ever.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 12, 2012)

RIP Adam Adamowicz


----------



## popswala (Feb 12, 2012)

That freakin suxz. He will be missed. 2 of my all time fav games right there.

RIP


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Feb 12, 2012)

Huge loss for the gamming community, R.I.P


----------



## Thefumigator (Feb 12, 2012)

Prima.Vera said:


> Man, what is this cancer epidemy in US? Lately a lot of actors, VIPs, public persons, etc, are suffering from this terrible disease! What are you eating in that country?? Only irradiated food, mcdonalds and other craps??? Btw, RIP Adam.



Its not only in the U.S., In my country my dad had cancer in a kidney, hopefully life with one kidney is perfectly viable. He never ate such craps in his life, but he worked in chemistry industry and had smoked when he was young. Docs believe these could have been the cause.

My mother's husband has bladder cancer and unluckly he has his days counting. Ironically his ex-wife also has terminal cancer. Both smokers.

One of my friend's sister had cancer at his stomach, hopefully she survived. Not sure if she smoked.

Our housekeeper had breast cancer and uterus cancer at different times in her life, and she survived both, despite very aggressive surgery.

I could go on, I know 10 more people that had cancer, are fighting cancer or passed away because of cancer.

My personal theory is the ozone layer. Uruguay is one of those countries with lacking of proper UV layer and people who visits Uruguay in summer can notice it, because the sun in holland is lacking, the sun in mexico is very very strong, but the sun in Uruguay is _completely irritating_


----------



## s{orpion (Feb 12, 2012)

**

a brilliant man and visionary... 

truly gifted artist!

his work will be deeply missed on future titles.

Thanks you Adam for everything 

cheers mate


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

So young so talented...sad news. At lest it wasn't a dragon that got him.


----------



## caffzy (Feb 13, 2012)

Sovngarde awaits.
RIP.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 13, 2012)

I reverted all my models and meshes to stock in skyrim


----------



## w3b (Feb 14, 2012)

*RIP Adam*

Many thanks Adam for sharing your talents with the world; may you RIP but your memory live on through your work.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2012)

Bethesda has replaced the content at elderscrolls.com with a tribute to Adam.

http://www.elderscrolls.com/


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Bethesda has replaced the content at elderscrolls.com with a tribute to Adam.
> 
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VfOf6.jpg



I'm glad to see artists are still respected in some places.


----------

